# finaly finished the facade/front of the haunt...



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

*more update's on the haunt!!!*

after a week of rain and being so busy I was able to get a whole day in and get most of the front of the haunt up also managed to start some work on the garage...Still so much to do we are almost done all the walls and we have to get all the tarps up but we are in good shape 10 days to go...Tomorrow we plane to finish all the ext. walls and roof done then onto all the electrical/and prop set-up not to mention all the fine detail, I have over 400 feet of different scene setters we are using to set some of the rooms moods...

Well I made another mini vid hope U like feel free to ask any questions U might have...
the facade/front of haunt remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Taking forever to load, I'll try later.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Just looked again, excellent!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah what budman said


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well got some more done, all that's left to do is the cave and to put up all the tarps for the roofing been holding back on that!!! there calling for rain again...next to do will be all the electrical and prop set-up and all the scene setter stuff and all the other details were getting there should be done by week's end...

well here's another vid of the progress!!!!
day5 of the build... remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well all have more update's later!!!I'm going up to the haunt now to work on all post some more later....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well I took a few more pic's an got alot more done still so much to do!!!!% days to go will get here done I need to be done by Monday because were expecting 125 to 175 people on Devil's night....but all that's left is the Cave if it don't rain we should wrap it all up!!!!
























this is entrance to the lab......








now into the morgue!!!









I have a few other pic's all post.....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

*update's open Devil's night!!!*

well got alot done this week-end just some little details all post more updates tomoro!!!
here a vid of the progress!!!!
2nd last vid remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------

